# The Perils of Doing a Ph.D.: Be Forewarned



## JOwen (Sep 26, 2013)

I know some on the board are interested in completing a Ph. D. for the purpose of entering into the professorship. This is food for thought.

The Perils of Doing a Ph.D.: Be Forewarned | Reclaiming the Mission/ David Fitch


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 26, 2013)

Interesting...I toyed with pursuing a PhD in Electrical Engineering years ago and am glad I never pursued it for my own reasons. The thing that makes me really sad is how poorly many are treated in the University systems. One wonders if the skyrocketing costs could be controlled better if they focused on education and not social engineering in many of these schools.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 27, 2013)

The second draft of my dissertation proposal is currently being considered. But I'm not seeking a teaching position in the US with it. It is meant to complement what I do overseas, and possibly open up some teaching and ministry roles overseas rather than the States. And, thankfully, should my proposal be accepted, it is tuition free, so I won't be burdened with debt.


----------



## ooguyx (Sep 27, 2013)

Where are u going that has tuition free PhD?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 27, 2013)

The Free University of Amsterdam. _If_ I'm accepted, there's no tuition, just the requirement of an annual visit (which they can be flexible on depending on circumstances).


----------

